# Your Gan XS setup



## MarkA64 (Mar 25, 2020)

I know a lot of people probably use hex nut setting 1 and 4th/5th click on the clear GES... (most stable setup and used by top cubers)

What are your favorite setups?

Mine are:

1. above
2. hex nut setting 3, 4th or 5th click on clear GES
3. hex nut setting 4, 5th click on clear GES


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Mar 26, 2020)

hex nut setting one, 5th click on GES (super stable but cornercutting is absolute trash obviously)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 26, 2020)

Hex 2, 4th click, strong magnets


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a Gan X, and idk if its ok but i wil put my settings:
Yellow nuts at 1.0
weak magnets
Compound X and Weight 3 lube.


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Notes to anyone looking to buy:

I have both the stickerless and stickered versions now, and I don't know if it's just mine, but the stickered version is just flat out better. I guess the production differences made a big difference. I'm using Feliks setup (hex nut 1, 4th click) on the stickered and hex nut 2, 5th click on the stickerless. These are the best settings I've found for each. And by the way it's not just corner cutting, I'm talking about the overall synergy/feeling of the cube. Stickerless didn't feel good on Feliks settings.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Lordpaxin (Apr 11, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> I know a lot of people probably use hex nut setting 1 and 4th/5th click on the clear GES... (most stable setup and used by top cubers)
> 
> What are your favorite setups?
> 
> ...


Are you maining my old Gan now?


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lordpaxin said:


> Are you maining my old Gan now?



It's really good I am glad we traded!


----------



## Lordpaxin (Apr 11, 2020)

Glad you like it, I'm maining a WRM right now but I have a GTS3LM coming in tomorrow. Kinda missing me some ridges lol


MarkA64 said:


> It's really good I am glad we traded!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 11, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> stickered version is just flat out better


Many people have reported that stickerless is just worse. Maybe it's a production issue?


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Many people have reported that stickerless is just worse. Maybe it's a production issue?


Yeah, likely. I think the main difference between the two is the feeling. Also, less lockups on stickered.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 22, 2020)

Hex 1, Clear 3.
My setup is just weight 5 and its controllable now, but I wish it was faster. is there anything I can do?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 22, 2020)

So I should get stickered? How's the quality of stickers?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 22, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> Hex 1, Clear 3.
> My setup is just weight 5 and its controllable now, but I wish it was faster. is there anything I can do?



Adding a drop of DNM / Martian or any thin top-up lubricant (I haven't tried many scs or cubicle lubricants) should do the trick. Weight 5 usually takes longer to break in than something like Weight 3 so using smaller amounts or doing more solves should see a gradual increase in speed.



MarkA64 said:


> Yeah, likely. I think the main difference between the two is the feeling. Also, less lockups on stickered.



Must have been related to a specific batch since I am not experiencing lockups on my stickerless XS. Aren't stickered and stickerless the same since they use identical internal plastic?

I've been working with the RS which I have magnetised and the 356M for a while now, which have the same mechanism as the XS, but when I used the XS, my settings were:

*Clear* - 3 or 4
*Blue Nut* - Dark Blue 2
*Magnets* - Medium (I prefer a subtle magnetic bump as opposed to those on the strong setting)
*Setup *
- Adheron on pieces (Equivalent to Weight 3)
- Small touch of Lubest PRO (Equivalent to Weight 5)
- Drop of sCs Galaxy after break-in of previous lube to get specific feel and speed


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 22, 2020)

Do you have a stickered xs?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 22, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Do you have a stickered xs?



Nope, I'm all stickerless.
EDIT: Also, sorry for all the notifications .


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 22, 2020)

Is the stickerless great still?


----------



## Jasiko (Apr 22, 2020)

Hex nut: 2
Clear GES: 5
Magnets Strong


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 22, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Is the stickerless great still?


It's awesome - you can see my full thoughts in the review section. The matte plastic is slippery for a few solves, but gets grippy over time. It is not the same as the gloss of the x, or in my case the "X V2", which I put in quotation marks for reasons I will explain on social media shortly, but I still like it a lot. It entirely depends on if you prefer stickered or stickerless.


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 22, 2020)

Stickerless and stickered are both good but require different tensions because even though the design is supposed to be the same, they feel different.

For stickered:
Hex nut 1, 4th click (Feliks setup)

For stickerless 
Hex nut 2, 5th click (J Perm setup)

so, in the end, it comes down to preference. Stickerless will definitely be better for long term heavy use because the stickers can chip,


----------



## JoshFindsDiamondback (May 24, 2020)

I think the Gan XS is pretty good. I broke my PB and got my first ever sub 10 full step. My set up is 2 and 4


----------



## JoshFindsDiamondback (May 24, 2020)

And it was stickerless. Out of the box it just felt weird compared to my 354 I got 2 years ago. I started average 15. ( I’ve not been to a comp)


----------



## JoshFindsDiamondback (May 24, 2020)

to at started btw


----------



## Lordpaxin (May 24, 2020)

Dude I’ll take it but I got to wait a week for the money. Is that cool with you? Sorry I haven’t been replying I’ve been doing Jayden Mcneils corse for cfop.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 24, 2020)

baseballjello67 said:


> 1 drop of DNM-37 in the core


Terrible idea, it will rust the screws and springs.
Edit: lol I forgot we were talking about the xs


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Terrible idea, it will rust the screws and springs.
> Edit: lol I forgot we were talking about the xs


DNM-37 is still for pieces though.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2020)

And GES has springs inside...


----------



## brododragon (May 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> And GES has springs inside...


Yeah that's gonna get rusty.


----------



## Om reddy Jayar (Jun 6, 2020)

Can somebody help me i cant find out how to know which setting my hex is on either 1 or 3 how do i know


----------



## brododragon (Jun 6, 2020)

Om reddy Jayar said:


> Can somebody help me i cant find out how to know which setting my hex is on either 1 or 3 how do i know


Is says on the hex.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 28, 2020)

What are your setting on the XS


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't have one, but if I get one I will be putting it on a high spring compression with strong magnets. I don't know anything else other than this though.


----------



## PHcuber (Jan 22, 2021)

my setup is

Hex nut: 1 5th Click


----------

